# Best Bite Type for Bite Work



## Mari Steward (Mar 3, 2008)

What is the best bite type for bite work...Sissor, level or reverse sissor and why?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

JMHO but, unless it is grossly misaligned, the structure of the bite is much less important then the heart of the dog.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

I agree, the best type of bite is a full one. Frontal bites lack nerve, full bites show me the dog is willing to go into the bad guy, be it a sleeve or suit.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

This needs to go under the "what are you really asking?" catagory. Dogs don't really care what their teeth are like. Just train the dog, or get another.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

I prefer a scissor bite, but scissor vs level is of minor importance to me when looking at the overall quality of a dog. IE I have never choosen one dog over the other because it had a scissor vs a level bite. However, what I have notices is the front incisors seem to wear down faster on the dogs with level bites vs the scissors bite.


----------



## Mari Steward (Mar 3, 2008)

Kadi Thingvall said:


> I prefer a scissor bite, but scissor vs level is of minor importance to me when looking at the overall quality of a dog. IE I have never choosen one dog over the other because it had a scissor vs a level bite. However, what I have notices is the front incisors seem to wear down faster on the dogs with level bites vs the scissors bite.


Kadi,

I did not think about wear on the teeth being affected by the type of bite. Wolves have a sissors bite and studies sow that this bite is best for tearing into prey. In fact some experts say that a sissors is the most effectivea powerful of all bites. Dogs with reverse sissor bites, may have a longer lower jaw, which affects their ability to bite hard and hold on to the prey.


----------



## Kris Finison (Nov 26, 2007)

Howard Gaines III said:


> the best type of bite is a full one.


Here, here!


----------



## Michael West (Jun 3, 2008)

Mari Steward said:


> What is the best bite type for bite work...Sissor, level or reverse sissor and why?



Im sorry, i have never heard these terms before, it has always been your dog has a full mouth bite or he doesn't.

Can you explain? Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2008)

I believe she was conerned with what kind of bite causes the most(best) "damage" for a personal protection dog.

Uh, yeah.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Steven Lepic said:


> I believe she was conerned with what kind of bite causes the most(best) "damage" for a personal protection dog.
> 
> Uh, yeah.


Does the difference between 33 or 35 stitches matter? :-k


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2008)

Apparently.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> JMHO but, unless it is grossly misaligned, the structure of the bite is much less important then the heart of the dog.


I'm in agreement here. I want my dog(s) to bite and hold. As long as the teeth are sunk to the gums, I'm fine with it.

DFrost


----------

